# Makro kilar 90mm 2.8



## Photosinphotos (Nov 17, 2017)

Recently came across this beautiful lens in the local thrift store. I have played around with it but I don't do much macro shooting so I thought I'd sell it on to someone who's going to use it. I've tried finding a price online but to no avail. Any ideas? 



 ￼


----------



## webestang64 (Nov 17, 2017)

Here is a bit of info.....

The Heinz Kilfitt München Makro-Kilar 90 mm f/ 2.8 Lens.  Specs. MTF Charts. User Reviews.

Heinz Kilfitt Munchen Makro-Kilar 90mm f/2.8-32 - M42 Lens Database


----------



## webestang64 (Nov 17, 2017)

E-Bay..... Heinz Kilfitt 90mm f/2.8 Makro-Kilar Lens  | eBay


----------



## Photosinphotos (Nov 17, 2017)

Thanks very much for the info  much appreciated.


----------

